# First time rat owner, with two little guys



## SoCalChris (Oct 30, 2012)

After much reading, we decided to get my daughter a rat to replace her recently departed hamster. I also love animals, and decided that a rat's social tendencies was a great excuse for me to get one as well. We got these guys at Petco. We were planning on getting them from a breeder, but my daughter fell in love with these guys at the store when we were getting some supplies.

The dark one is my daughter's, and is named Comet. The albino is mine, and his name is Nova.


----------



## EmmaEds (Sep 28, 2012)

Very sweet, I love the names. How old are they?


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

They both look like sweethearts!!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw so adorable.

But Nova is a Himalayin, you can see the small snippit on his nose. They are just as awesome as Albinos though. I mean they aren't that different (Himi - ch/c Albino - c/c if you like genetics) plus they look the same as babies. 

Welcome. I love the name Nova, and Comet. Nova is one of my Top 5 names list. 

I like the second picture, Comet's eating his tail, and the lat picture.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> ...
> But Nova is a Himalayin, you can see the small snippit on his nose...


Cute little guys.

I didn't know Himilayan had red eyes. I guess my Data is Himilayan then...since he has a tan patch on his nose too.


----------



## SoCalChris (Oct 30, 2012)

I have no idea on their age, they're relatively small. They were also the smallest size that PetCo sells. They're growing pretty quickly though. If Nova is a Himalayan, does anyone know what Comet would be considered?


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Very cute rats 
Comet is a black Berkshire.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Black Berkshire.

Computers, Data from the picture in your banner looks like a champaign hooded then a himalayin. Himlayins actually normally have red eyes, they have black eyes when they have the black eye gene which is dominant. It's on the same locus/gene as Burmese. Reason you can never have a red or pink eye Burmese rat.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Black Berkshire.
> 
> Computers, Data from the picture in your banner looks like a champaign hooded then a himalayin. Himlayins actually normally have red eyes, they have black eyes when they have the black eye gene which is dominant. It's on the same locus/gene as Burmese. Reason you can never have a red or pink eye Burmese rat.


ah cool


----------



## SoCalChris (Oct 30, 2012)

A bit of bad news this morning, Comet just flopped over and died. I'm not sure what happened, but thankfully he didn't appear to be in any pain or distress and he died quickly. I'm still not sure what happened, he seemed to be healthy and active, and had been eating, drinking and playing. Nova appears to be healthy, but Comet did too.


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

SoCalChris said:


> A bit of bad news this morning, Comet just flopped over and died. I'm not sure what happened, but thankfully he didn't appear to be in any pain or distress and he died quickly. I'm still not sure what happened, he seemed to be healthy and active, and had been eating, drinking and playing. Nova appears to be healthy, but Comet did too.


Aww poor lil rat I'm sorry to hear that


----------

